# Speaker reads 0 ohms



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

Got a pair of Pyle Dryver PLD64 midbasses. One is fine, the other is showing 0.000ohm on my dmm. Gonna grab the analog from the garage next time i go out to smoke. 
In the mean time...what the hell?
It doesn't behave on the dmm like when i short the leads together, it just acts like there is nothing there and i'm just jamming my leads into a block of wood.
I haven't played around with multimeters and speakers til recently but even with all the times i've used a mm in the past, i've never had this happen that i can remember


----------



## SSinstaller (May 19, 2021)

You have a bad speaker. If you want to be sure, tap the terminals with a 9v battery, you'll get a pop if the coil is connected. No pop=bad speaker.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Sounds like an open circuit in the coil or leads.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Open circuit typically reads "OL" (basically infinite ohms). This would be the same as holding the leads apart, or firmly to a block of dry wood, plastic, rubber or any other good insulator. This would indicate a broken coil or tinsel.

Closed circuit with no resistance typically reads 0.0 or similar (zero ohms). This would be the same as firmly holding the leads together, or across a short copper wire or other good conductor. This would indicate a shorted coil.

If the reading doesn't change when you hold the leads apart and then test the first speaker, and then it reads ohms properly when you test the second speaker, then the first speaker is open circuit (burned/broken coil or broken tinsel).


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

I tested all the speakers i had out (4 theater research, 2 diamonds and both pyles) with both analog and digital and that on pyle is the oddball.

Visual inspection shows nothing out of the ordinary between the terminals and where the tinsel goes into the voice coil, so this basically would mean the issue is the vc itself, right?

And it looks like everything is glued together on this thing.....

I appreciate the responses


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Forddenial said:


> .... so this basically would mean the issue is the vc itself, right? ....


Yes, that does seem to be the case.


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

....looks like i'm unpacking a phd midbass set then and selling my buddy a single pyle. Spent $30 on worse things.

Thanks all.



SSinstaller said:


> You have a bad speaker. If you want to be sure, tap the terminals with a 9v battery, you'll get a pop if the coil is connected. No pop=bad speaker.


Would you believe i don't have any 9v batteries? Could have sworn i did, but nope, none in the house.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Grinder said:


> Open circuit typically reads "OL" (basically infinite ohms). This would be the same as holding the leads apart, or firmly to a block of dry wood, plastic, rubber or any other good insulator. This would indicate a broken coil or tinsel.
> 
> Closed circuit with no resistance typically reads 0.0 or similar (zero ohms). This would be the same as firmly holding the leads together, or across a short copper wire or other good conductor. This would indicate a shorted coil.
> 
> If the reading doesn't change when you hold the leads apart and then test the first speaker, and then it reads ohms properly when you test the second speaker, then the first speaker is open circuit (burned/broken coil or broken tinsel).


Grinder is right. I was not thinking of this correctly.


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

How old are the batteries/ battery in your DMM?


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

Both sets are new-ish. The dmm is fresh from amazon and analog just got a new set before i tested the blackmores because i was getting "off" readings. Troubleshoot Step 1: change batteries.


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

Forddenial said:


> ....looks like i'm unpacking a phd midbass set then and selling my buddy a single pyle. Spent $30 on worse things.
> 
> Thanks all.
> 
> ...


You can use any battery.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

clange2485 said:


> You can use any battery.


...D, C, AA , for example ...just not ones that can deliver significant amperage, like cordless tool or car batteries, etc.


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

I'll do it when i get home. Got a metric f-ton of AA.

Speaking of improper batteries, a guy on the mustang forum jumped his car off a 24v golfcart battery, you're gonna say i can't use that battery either, right @Grinder ? 🤣🤣


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Forddenial said:


> I'll do it when i get home. Got a metric f-ton of AA.
> 
> Speaking of improper batteries, a guy on the mustang forum jumped his car off a 24v golfcart battery, you're gonna say i can't use that battery either, right @Grinder ? 🤣🤣


Naw, 24v or higher is fine. Better yet, just use a wall outlet.


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

Grinder said:


> ...D, C, AA , for example ...just not ones that can deliver significant amperage, like cordless tool or car batteries, etc.


Meh… dewalt lithium are fine on subs lol… chicken 😂


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

I've got some milwaukee fuel batteries..... but i have seen youtubes of guys sticking their subs to a wall socket as a "stress test" 🤣🤣🤣

Dude's on the forum talking about he found 8-10 blown fuses so far and his car won't even turn over.

My curious side is taking over so i might just slap the phd's in even though the enclosure is a bout half of the midbass leakybox dimensions i got from ANS for testing


----------

